# As battle tactics change, so does basic training



## D-n-A (1 Mar 2005)

As battle tactics change, so does basic training 

Mon Feb 28, 6:55 AM ET Politics - USATODAY.com 


By Dave Moniz, USA TODAY 

Prompted by increasingly sophisticated insurgent attacks, the military is revamping its training programs to create some of the most realistic combat exercises ever for troops headed to battle. 

At training bases across the USA, the Army and Marine Corps are teaching new troops the types of skills they might have gotten in the past only from combat or advanced training courses: 


"¢ The Army has begun using "live fire" drills at Fort Jackson, S.C., its largest basic training post, to teach recruits how to survive ambushes on convoys and to counterattack guerrilla fighters. In the new exercises, recruits ride in open-air, 5-ton trucks and fire live ammunition at pneumatic pop-up targets. In most basic training before now, troops shot only at stationary targets on a firing range. The Army will expand the drills to all five of its basic training bases by spring. 


"¢ The Army has transformed Fort Polk, La., into a simulation of Iraq (news - web sites), converting 18 training sites there into replicas of Middle Eastern towns and villages. It has contracted with hundreds of Iraqi-Americans to portray insurgents, police and religious leaders in combat exercises. The role players are a mix of Arabic-speaking Shiites, Sunnis and Kurds from Houston, Detroit and Washington. 


"¢ The Marine Corps offers detailed instructions to all Marines heading to Iraq on how to recognize and thwart remotely detonated bombs, known as improvised explosive devices, or IEDs. They are trained in the use of electronic jammers to block insurgents' ability to explode the bombs with cell phones or garage-door openers. 


"¢ The Army has begun teaching recruits in basic training how to fire an M-16 rifle while wearing full body armor and how to shoot at moving targets from standing and kneeling positions. 


The Army last year began training recruits for the dangers of traveling in convoys and fighting in cities. The new tactics, developed by studying the practices of Iraqi insurgents, have been prompted by the limited time many new troops spend in the Army and Marines before seeing combat. In some cases, Army soldiers are shipped overseas a few months after completing nine weeks of basic training. 


Col. Kevin Shwedo, who monitors basic training trends from Fort Monroe, Va., said the Army is moving to fill gaps discovered from combat reports. "A lot of it has to do with what is going on in the theater (area of military operations) that is potentially neglected," he said. "We asked ourselves, 'Are we thoroughly preparing for that environment?' In many cases, the answer was no." 


In basic training, all Army recruits carry their M-16s with them wherever they go, including the chow hall. They are issued body armor shortly after arriving and must wear it to build endurance. 


The Army and Marines are also using timely intelligence to update training exercises. Brig. Gen. Michael Barbero, the commanding general at Fort Polk, said his staff recently modified an exercise using IEDs based on that day's intelligence reports from Iraq. 


Among the examples of the new realism in training: At Fort Polk, rubber dog carcasses are positioned around the mock villages to simulate a common method insurgents use to hide bombs.


----------



## a_majoor (2 Mar 2005)

Full circle: in WWII, troops underwent "Tiger Training" including live fire exercises and the use of then current "battlesims" (a stick of TNT exploding in a pit dug in the ground) to innure the troops to the stress of battle.

Our guys should get this, but it costs real money as opposed to magic fairy dust at the UN.......


----------



## Baloo (2 Mar 2005)

a_majoor, 

Why bring the UN into this? It truly has NOTHING to do with the current argument, and I would be inclined to side with your view here, had you not decided to unexpectedly decide to bash the United Nations. Leave it in the proper topic and don't post that here.


----------



## 043 (2 Mar 2005)

a_majoor said:
			
		

> Full circle: in WWII, troops underwent "Tiger Training" including live fire exercises and the use of then current "battlesims" (a stick of TNT exploding in a pit dug in the ground) to innure the troops to the stress of battle.
> 
> Our guys should get this, but it costs real money as opposed to magic fairy dust at the UN.......



Why can't your guys get this? All it calls for is a little bit of imagination and hard work to run a range like this.  Come up with a solution instead of complaining about something.


----------



## Bert (4 Mar 2005)

The intensity of basic training in the US Army (9 weeks) and the US Marines is slightly different.  Personally,
The article leaves out the fact recruits move on to more specific training later.  I think there are portions of 
the CF BMQ where more tactical training and intense simulations would provide a better combat context for 
recruits.


----------



## tomahawk6 (4 Mar 2005)

Ft Jackson is the non-combat arms Basic Training Center for the US Army.

http://www.jackson.army.mil/BCT/BCT.htm

Here is the link for infantry basic training at Ft Benning.

http://www.benning.army.mil/bctb/content/tng_overview.htm


----------

